# Ufermatte kleben?



## rollikoi (14. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

an meinem Teich möchte ich dieses Jahr am Ufer wo noch Teichfolie zu sehen ist einen ca. 15cm breiten Streifen der Naturagart Ufermatte befestigen und nach Möglichkeit mit __ Moos bewachsen lassen.
Wäre dazu der Naturagart K1 Polymer Alleskleber geeignet?

Eure Meinung und Tipps sind gefragt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner Mutter , nicht dem sondern mit einem Anderen Alleskleber gearbeitet, war nicht so gut. Bei meinem Teich hatte ich noch so einen PVC Kleber über, das klappte besser. Wichtig erscheint mir dabei das die Matte gut einige Zeit an gedrückt wird. Schraubzwinge mit Brett oder so.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Bernd,

mit dem K1 Kleber lässt sich die Ufermatte gut mit PVC Folie verkleben. Ich habe bei mir zwar nur die Überlappungen der Ufermatte mit einander verklebt, (geht auch prima) aber bei einem Bekannten haben wir die Ufermatte direkt mit der Folie verklebt. Bir zur Aushärtung des Klebers würde ich die Ufermatte an Stellen wo Spannungen auftreten mit Steinen beschweren.

Der K1 Kleber ist nicht gerade billig ,wenn du mehrere Kartuschen davon brauchst würde ich einen günstigeren Polymerkleber nehmen. NG produziert den Kleber ja nich selbst die kaufen den irgendwo ein und kleben ihr Label drauf.


----------



## rollikoi (15. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der K1 Kleber ist nicht gerade billig ,wenn du mehrere Kartuschen davon brauchst würde ich einen günstigeren Polymerkleber nehmen. NG produziert den Kleber ja nich selbst die kaufen den irgendwo ein und kleben ihr Label drauf.



Gerade weil der Kleber von Naturagart günstiger ist als andere entschied ich mich für den.

Was das Kleben mit PVC Kleber betrifft werde ich bei Naturagart nachfragen ob das so geht.

LG Bernd


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Jan. 2017)

mindestens halber Preis.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## rollikoi (15. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

ein sehr guter Preis, unbestritten. Aber nirgends fand ich etwas über die Eignung in Teich oder Aquarium.
Ich denke ich bleibe beim K1. Geiz ist nicht immer geil.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ein sehr guter Preis, unbestritten. Aber nirgends fand ich etwas über die Eignung in Teich oder Aquarium.


Sikaflex 221, gib das mal hier in der Suche ein und du hast deine Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ein sehr guter Preis, unbestritten. Aber nirgends fand ich etwas über die Eignung in Teich oder Aquarium.
> Ich denke ich bleibe beim K1. Geiz ist nicht immer geil.
> ...



Mir ging es nicht um Geiz. Aber sagen wir mal du brauchst 5 Kartuschen, dann reden wir von 25 Euro. Für mich immer noch Geld.
Sikaflex 221 wurde hier schon von vielen für die unterschiedlichsten Anwendungen benutzt.


----------



## rollikoi (15. Jan. 2017)

Na wenn Sikaflex hier so oft schon erprobt wurde werde ich mich umstimmen lassen.
Denn 25€ sind auch für mich Geld das ich dann in zusätzliche Pflanzen investiere.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Na wenn Sikaflex hier so oft schon erprobt wurde werde ich mich umstimmen lassen.
> Denn 25€ sind auch für mich Geld das ich dann in zusätzliche Pflanzen investiere.
> 
> LG Bernd


Kaufe halbe / halbe und schreib hier nachher welches besser ist.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Jan. 2017)

Sikaflex 221.

Ich hatte auch mal ein paar Kartuschen NG Polymerkleber....besser Dichtmittel.

Konnte keinen Unterschied bei beiden Produkten feststellen.

Habe damit Ufermatte auf EPDM fixiert und EPDM-FolienFalten untereinander fixiert.

Ebenso die Verbundmatte auf EPDM fixiert.

Bei Abreissversuchen riss immer der Sikaflex in sich oder von der Folie ab.

Auf der Ufermatte selber hält es.sehr gut durch die Fasern.

Untergrund muss schön sauber und trocken sein...


----------



## Micha61 (16. Jan. 2017)

Moin,

habe den genommen, hält seit 6 Jahren bombenfest
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Super-Strong...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=201363986792


LG Micha


----------



## krallowa (16. Jan. 2017)

Moin,

ich habe Sikaflex zur Befestigung von Ufermatten am Boden aber auch senkrecht genutzt, hält super und bleibt elastisch, sehr wichtig bei Temperaturänderungen.
Kann ich nur empfehlen, aber Vorsicht mit den Fingern .

MfG
Ralf


----------



## rollikoi (16. Jan. 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, aber Vorsicht mit den Fingern .



Da eine Krankheit mir die praktischen Möglichkeiten nahm und mir nur das theoretische Wissen ließ muss ich auf Helfer zurück greifen die sich die Finger verkleben. 

LG Bernd


----------



## Fotomolch (6. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe ähnliches vor. Kann man die Ufermatte an die nasse Folie oder Ufermatte kleben?


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2017)

Der K1 von NG klebt auch unter Wasser, mit Sikaflex habe ich es noch nicht probiert,


----------



## groecamp (7. Apr. 2017)

Also kleben mit guter Haftung wirst auf PVC nichts finden... aber wenn du nur anheften oder fixieren willst kannst du jeden PU-Kleber nehmen.. wie Sika, Würth kleb und dicht, usw. also kannst jeden PU-Kleber nehmen vom Baumarkt.... Manchmal hat Lidl und Konsorten solche PU-Kleber... da deck ich mich immer ein...
PU-Kleber härten mit Feutigkeit aus... also auch unter Wasser... ich habe damit meine Steinfolie und Steine an der PVC-Folie geheftet und fixiert...hält eigentlich gut


----------



## Fotomolch (7. Apr. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der K1 von NG klebt auch unter Wasser, mit Sikaflex habe ich es noch nicht probiert,



Super, danke. Dann werde ich mal versuchen, auch in der Tiefe meines Teiches noch Ufermatte anzubringen. Aber erst wenn die __ Molche weg sind, die verstecken sich gerne unter der Ufermatte unten am Rand...


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Apr. 2017)

Notfalls die Ufermatte beschweren das sie nicht aufschwimmt bis der Kleber fest ist.


----------



## Kolja (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,




groecamp schrieb:


> kannst du jeden PU-Kleber nehmen



Ich möchte nicht schon wieder bestellen und lieber einfach vor Ort in den Baumarkt gehen.
Ich habe https://www.obi.de/silikon-acryl/soudal-pu-kleber-beige-425-g/p/7779952 gefunden.
Dieser ist jedoch nicht für PP geeignet. Die Ufermatte ist jedoch aus Polypropylen. Das ist doch PP?


----------

